# ابي السماوي



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 مايو 2010)

​ 
*






*
*ابي  السماوي*

*سيدي ومخلصي والهي 
أبي السماوي
مبارك اسمك
أنحني  يارب أمامك 
مجددا اعترافي بأنك ستبقى الى الابد الهي
ماأعظم تواضعك
يامن  قبلت التجسد من أجلي 
وأخترت أوضع مكان لتولد فيه
انت يا من تجلس على عرش  السموات 
لتعلمني التواضع الحقيقي 
أنحني امامك ياأبي 
صارخا من  أعماقي
أن تكسر كل كبرياء 
يمنعني من التقدم والنمو روحيا
الجم فيّ كل  تمرد
وطوعني لاعمل فقط مشيئتك
أخفني وراء خشبة صليبك 
لتظهر أنت لا  أنا
أيها الثالوث القدس
ولك مني كل الشكر والاكرام 
أبي ..
باسم يسوع  المسيح 
آمين*
​


----------



## kalimooo (1 يونيو 2010)

*

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يونيو 2010)

اميـــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الرائعه يا روكا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *
> 
> امين
> 
> ...


*امين*
*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 يوليو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> اميـــن
> شكرا على الصلاه الرائعه يا روكا
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*ميرسي كوكو*
*نورت*​


----------



## النهيسى (2 يوليو 2010)

*آميـــــــن

شكرا ليكم

الرب يبارككم*

​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 يوليو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *آميـــــــن
> 
> شكرا ليكم
> 
> ...


*ميرسي استاذي* ​


----------



## christianbible5 (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*ميرسي الصلاة كتير حلوة...*
*الرب يبارككم...*


----------



## Rosetta (5 سبتمبر 2010)

*أميـــــــــن 

شكرا للصلاة يا روكا 

ربنا يباركك ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 سبتمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *ميرسي الصلاة كتير حلوة...*
> *الرب يبارككم...*


*ميرسي لمرورك الجميل*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *أميـــــــــن
> 
> شكرا للصلاة يا روكا
> 
> ربنا يباركك ​*


*امين*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------

